# My spiders



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

As people enjoyed seeing jens spiders, here's mine:

*Curly Haired - (Brachypelma albopilosum)*









*Pink Toe - (Avicularia sp. "Guyana")*









*Chile Flame - (Euathlus sp. "Red")*








*
Goliath Bird Eater - (Theraphosa blondi)*









*Venezuelan Sun Tiger - (Psalmopoeus irminia)* (sling)








*
Mexican Red Knee - (Brachypelma smithi)* (sling)








*
Greenbottle Blue - (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)* (sling)








*
Orange Baboon - (Pterinochilus murinus)* (sling)









*Panama Blonde - (Psalmopoeus pulcher)* (sling)









*Red Treespider - (Tapinauchenius gigas)* (sling)


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

*
Purple Treespider - (Tapinauchenius purpureus)* (large sling)









and here's my only true Spider

*Orange Trapdoor - (Gordyrella sp.)*


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful spiders hun ... im nearly jealous (not sure id like to own one thats why nearly, lol)


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW! I have always been fascinated by the Goliath Spider - how big is he?

I also love the look of the last one too.

I sometimes work in Cannock - I'd better watch out for some escaped spiders when I am there now!


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

The goliath has approx a 5" legspan now, moulting once a month at the moment, so growing fast. It's a lovely looking spider and when not moulting is usually on display. Has a ferocious appetite as well, it would eat every night if I let it.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm sorry but yuk!!! 

wot do you feed them on??


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

At the moment the large ones get locusts and the small ones crickets but I'm changing over to Dubai cockroaches of which I received my first 100 a few days ago.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

yummy lol


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

As I looked at Jens I thought I would force myself to look at yours too 

My least favourite is the Greenbottle Blue I'm not sure why it might be the shiny black bits on the legs, where they join the body.

I don't like spiders at all but I'm strangely drawn to them.

House spiders are bad but I can trap them & let them go - strangely I have no desire to kill them, even if they creep me right out.

House spiders aren't so bad because they scurry away quickly & unless your type of spider is trapping something or frightened generally they move really slowly.(well on tv - perhaps it's slowed down ?)
It's the whole slow leg movement that freaks me out. 

Anyway thanks for sharing & glad you've found a good use for cockroaches 
(sorry people who keep cockroaches for pets )


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't see the appeal of having roaches as pets. There's just nothing interesting about them


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pic love the pink & trap.


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you  I love taking pics, if something makes an appearance that doesn't very often I'm snapping away.


----------



## gypsybernese (Nov 20, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> At the moment the large ones get locusts and the small ones crickets but I'm changing over to Dubai cockroaches of which I received my first 100 a few days ago.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your spiders are beautiful!!!! I'm a newbie siderpeep, got my first Chilean rose in october, she's stunning, i feed her crickets at the min which i gut load, just wondering what else can they have?
xx


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

Got 2 more recently.

*Chile Rose - (Grammostola rosea)*









*Blue Fang - (Ephebopus cyanognathus)*









You can also feed locusts and cockroaches. To be honest I'm not keen on cockroaches, they have a habit of hiding and staying hidden so if the spider misses it going in it may never know it's there. Locusts are my favourite due to their size.


----------



## gypsybernese (Nov 20, 2008)

_simon_ said:


> Got 2 more recently.
> 
> *Chile Rose - (Grammostola rosea)*
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, i'm thinking of getting a Mexican pink toe, are they best kept in a tall housing unit as i know they're climbers or do they prefere the floor space?
Your chile rose is lovey xxx


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never heard of a Mexican Pink Toe but then people change and make up common names. If it's an Avic then it's an arboreal species and height is more important.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow 

Great looking at your pics


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

wow great pics, Im not a spider lover but also not a spider hater lol Im fine if they arent on me 

I love looking at them though, And love looking at the at the pet shops e.t.c fasinating 

i like the pink toe which has like the blue colour to it very pretty!


----------



## MattBrant (Feb 7, 2009)

lol i like those pics but am shure they will beat the **** outta me if they come in frnt ov me in real 
i don't hate spiders ,i fink they r awesome creatures but still am scared ov em .
lol


----------

